# hp drivetech/hps-airride/airrex/air lift



## boostedgooner (Dec 14, 2014)

*I'm new to air ride. hp drivetech/hps-airride/air lift*

which one should i go with? thinking hp drivetech suspension or hps hooked to accuair e-level. I do plan on tracking it once in a while as well.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

I'd say Airlift if you were in the states...

However, if I were overseas I would def choose hp drivetech. Build quality is unparalleled :thumbup:


----------



## boostedgooner (Dec 14, 2014)

hyphytrain203 said:


> I'd say Airlift if you were in the states...
> 
> However, if I were overseas I would def choose hp drivetech. Build quality is unparalleled :thumbup:


I'm currently in Dubai. Go drive techs do look solid being on bilstein shocks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

boostedgooner said:


> I'm currently in Dubai. Go drive techs do look solid being on bilstein shocks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The struts are solid. 

So is the wait time.


----------



## boostedgooner (Dec 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The struts are solid.
> 
> So is the wait time.


How long of a wait? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MkvMikeD (May 3, 2012)

Why airlift if in the states over drive tech?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

excellent customer support

lead times are significantly shorter

both offer quality products for sure - i just figured hp drivetech would offer the same benefits to their domestic european customers 

from what andrew added, maybe that's not the case :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

hyphytrain203 said:


> excellent customer support
> 
> lead times are significantly shorter
> 
> ...


From what I've seen and heard, not much has changed. Which, honestly, is quite sad given the fact that they're owned by Cargraphic. One would think that would give them the upper hand.

We've been trying to get replacement parts from them for a few months and they don't get back to us. I didn't think it would be so hard to spend money...


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

Hey Andrew, can you shoot me a quote for fronts only for a Jetta 4?


----------



## boostedgooner (Dec 14, 2014)

if I go airlift will cost so much to ship here to dubai cause of the weight :banghead:


----------

